# Search Engine Help



## MaShaneJ (Feb 1, 2006)

I've submitted my webpage to both yahoo and google for the search engines, so far I'm still not listed in Google and in Yahoo, my listing only includes the website name and nothing else. I've added a metatag with words like t-shirt, funny and offensive to my main page, but that hasn't helped either. Does anyone know how to get a description added to my search engine listing for yahoo and how to get listed on google or any other search engine as well.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Matt, Google actually publishes a pretty decent guideline on how to do OK in their search engine:
http://www.google.com/webmasters/guidelines.html

Your ranking will also increase as more sites link to your site.

Pay close attention to this part on the Google page:



Google said:


> Make sure that your TITLE and ALT tags are descriptive and accurate.


----------



## MaShaneJ (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks Rodney,

Just to clarify, are the Title and Alt tags metatags that I create and name myself on my page? Also what's the difference, if any, between Title and Alt Tags?

Matt


----------

